# Universal haybine reverser



## Saskman (Jan 21, 2013)

I am putting a reverser kit on a Case IH 1590. Does anyone know who built that machine, we have kits for most machines but have not come across a 1590 before. Thanks


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My father still has one. I think it was made by Heston but I could be wrong. I remember getting some parts for him one time and I think that is where they came from. Mike


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I hate it when I have to plead ignorance.







What is a reverser kit?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry if I'm wrong, but I think it's a valve kit that allows one to reverse the direction of the crimping rollers on a haybine should it clog.
And man alive,,,,I need one!!!!


----------



## Saskman (Jan 21, 2013)

It is exactaly a hydralic valve that is mounted on the haybine that reverses the flow of the oil to the motor. Which reverses the whole machine. They work great!! http://www.qvbenterprises.com


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I have a JD and it is PTO Driven so no hydraulics. Won't work for me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wont work for me, either.
I wish they were on all haybines. They make owning a haybine a lot nicer since they eliminate the worst problem with haybines....clogs.


----------



## Saskman (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know why they are not standard on all mower conditioners. There are many ways to make these machines better this is only one.


----------

